
How much equity should you give a co-founder? - Alex3917
http://nesheimgroup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2007/06/adding_a_missin.html
======
pg
If he's really a cofounder, meaning you haven't even incorporated yet, and he
has the same qualifications and is going to work as hard as the other
founders, you should give him pretty close to the same amount of stock.

So that's actually an easy question. The harder question is how much stock to
give to your early hires.

~~~
keiretsu
But what if you have already done the site, got 1000+ users, got some press
etc.

Yeah. Ok. you haven't got incorporated yet, but based on the man hours spent,
isn't it unfair to give the late-coming guy 50%?

~~~
comatose_kid
Well, in that case you might want to give the existing work a certain value
(say 30%), and split the rest evenly.

------
tx
Weird question. How much value is he going to bring in? How critical this guy
is for your organization?

Do you expect us to decide for you? :-) Okey. Give him 43.75% and a written
guarantee of a personal parking spot (a-la Mr. Lumberg in "Office Space") when
you become next google :)

